

Best Learning Resources for Meteor.js - qiqing
http://yauh.de/articles/376/best-learning-resources-for-meteorjs

======
yaliceme
For non-Mongo DBs:

\- Dror Matalon figured out how to use MySQL with Meteor. Blog
<http://www.fastcolabs.com/3007015/how-use-mysql-meteor> Github
<https://github.com/drorm/meteor-sql> & Talk
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dToSn_FOISI&utm_source=bu...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dToSn_FOISI&utm_source=buffer&buffer_share=d76a3)

\- LShift wrote a blog post on how to achieve live updates to Meteor from
Postgres [http://www.lshift.net/blog/2013/02/25/live-updates-to-
meteor...](http://www.lshift.net/blog/2013/02/25/live-updates-to-meteor-from-
postgres)

------
TallboyOne
While the resources on my site for the specific topic of meteor aren't too
extensive, here are a few more:

[http://pineapple.io/resources?utf8=%E2%9C%93&e=meteor](http://pineapple.io/resources?utf8=%E2%9C%93&e=meteor)

------
yaliceme
For Windows users:

\- Cory Simmons has some useful notes here:
<https://github.com/CorySimmons/meteorwin>

Related Meteor-talk thread here:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!searchin/meteo...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!searchin/meteor-
talk/windows/meteor-talk/lSKqL5wXOnA/ogIaySpUinQJ)

\- Stephen Darnell made an MSI installer for 0.6.1/0.6.2
[https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!searchin/meteo...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!searchin/meteor-
talk/windows/meteor-talk/dfIYq4fnRoU/CQqvKk12ZtYJ)

------
btipling
eventedmind is a really great resource. He often posts video. As well as the
stackoverflow meteor.js tag and the meteor GitHub wiki.

------
joezhou
eventedmind.com

You're welcome :)

